# Roofing C



## Bryan (Nov 22, 2021)

Hello,

An offer to purchase a home was placed on a home in western Maryland. The seller's inspection disclosed that the home has 3 layers of shingles. Not sure when the last layer was applied, but know it is not up to the current code. Can the buyer withdraw his offer without forfeiting the deposit based on this roofing issue?

Thanks.

Respectfully,
Bryan


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

I would find a forum for real estate law and ask there.


----------

